# The Curious Case of Benjamin Button



## Chee (Jul 15, 2008)

Movie is coming out on December 19, 2008. This movie looks so interesting and unique, I can't wait to see it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DelAqaM_p1Y[/YOUTUBE]

Stars Brad Pitt.

He was born old, and ages young. It's a weird concept, I'd like to see how it's done.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 16, 2008)

That looks mighty interesting. Think I'll check it out.


----------



## Koi (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh I forgot about this!  I saw the trailer a month or two ago and I am very curious about this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2008)

You had me at "Brad".


----------



## Wilham (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll check it out. Seems really interesting.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder what happens when he gets really young. Like in the toddler years? Does he shrink?


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely will watch. It's in interesting story, and it's got brad pitt =D


----------



## escamoh (Jul 17, 2008)

well it's not exactly unique because it's based on f scott fritzgeralds novel but yeah i can't wait for this it looks great

the music in the trailer is really nice


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the youtube video working for you guys?


----------



## Garlock (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks good and interesting. I will probably check it out


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks really cool. Don't really like Brad Pitt as an actor but meh... interesting story nevertheless. I'll definitely check it out when it hits theaters


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Cate Blanchett, Brad Pitt, Julia Ormond.  Shoot i'm juiced.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 1, 2008)

*tickles thread* I just watched the trailer and I do have to agree that it looks really interesting. So fits the little story it tells perfectly. Seems really romantic in that doomed kind of way, just the way I like it. :3 By the way, *second trailer*.


----------



## Chee (Oct 1, 2008)

Yup, this movie is a definate see.

Loved the trailer, can't wait.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2008)

i can't wait to see this movie. Its going to be sooo good.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah yeah - necro whatever. I'm really looking forward to this one. 

Fitzgerald is reknown for screwing with time in his novels.  The Great Gatsby comes to mind inasmuch as his reveal of James Gatz (and why Gatsby was the way he was).  Regardless of this - his prose is out of this world.  I'm tempted to read the story before seeing the movie, but I'm torn. 

I don't know if this story was chosen because it 'fractures time' or because the screen adapters are attempting to capture Fitzgerald's brillance on the screen.  Either way I can't wait.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpZGV_m0twg[/YOUTUBE]
i was planning on seeing this movie anyways, but then i saw this trailer!  
arcade fire lent them their brilliance for it. now i can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

Doubt Ill see it in theaters. Will do on DVD though.


----------



## Hiken no Ace (Dec 25, 2008)

it would be pretty awesome to age like that person because then one would be able to enjoy their intelligence that one has gathered over the years while they are young and able to do something and death will probably be less painful.


----------



## ez (Dec 25, 2008)

hopefully i'll get to watch this tomorrow (or the upcoming weekend), as i've been waiting on it for a couple of months now. the concept is intriguing, and the trailer definitely piqued my interest. i like the title too.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Doubt Ill see it in theaters. Will do on DVD though.



Not your kind of movie?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing this tomorrow.  Cate Blanchett looks hot in all the previews!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2008)

Italics said:


> Not your kind of movie?



Yes and No. I'd love to watch it on DVD, but I tend to only see the ones that REALLY jump at me in theaters. I wouldn't have even watched "7 Pounds" if it wasn't the only movie playing at the right time(I go to the movies every friday)/


----------



## dilbot (Dec 26, 2008)

bleh too lazy to type it up in here so....

Great movie. The story-telling really pulls you into the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 26, 2008)

Good movie >: )


----------



## CalRahhh (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks really good actually, definitely gonna see it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. AMAZING MOVIE.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 27, 2008)

*Quickly reads story after watching movie...*


----------



## hyakku (Dec 27, 2008)

One of the greatest movies i've ever seen. Definitely reading the book.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

I love that old man that keeps on mentioning that he was struck by lightning seven times.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 28, 2008)

^ that was kinda corny :/

Cate Blanchett was so fucking hot in this movie :------->


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

How was that corny?


----------



## dilbot (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe not the best word choice but still I found it to be kinda out of place. It was OK though...


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

It's comic relief, it was supposed to feel random and catch you off guard. That's the funny thing about it.

Anyways, it did have a point. The same old man mentioned, "I think its God's way of telling me that I'm lucky to be alive." It's just continuing the whole "don't waste your life" theme and in a funny way.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> It's comic relief, it was supposed to feel random and catch you off guard. That's the funny thing about it.
> 
> Anyways, it did have a point. The same old man mentioned, "I think its God's way of telling me that I'm lucky to be alive." It's just continuing the whole "don't waste your life" theme and in a funny way.



I liked those scenes too. Very well done. 

I thought it was a great movie overall. It was really sad too. I teared up a few times throughout the movie.

Later in the movie when brad pitt is young it made me want to watch some of his older movies when he looked like that. idk why.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> It's comic relief, it was supposed to feel random and catch you off guard. That's the funny thing about it.
> 
> Anyways, it did have a point. The same old man mentioned, "I think its God's way of telling me that I'm lucky to be alive." It's just continuing the whole "don't waste your life" theme and in a funny way.



It didn't really appeal to me I guess.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 28, 2008)

I think this was a solid movie.  Having read the short story, it's even more remarkable what Eric Roth did with the screenplay.  It's obvious they simply lifted concept and left the painfully boring dross that is the short fiction.  I like Fitzgerald - but I thought this piece really needed help.  The movie brought the concept to life.  

With Roth in mind, it's hard not to be reminded of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Forest Gump


 in a way.  Kind of a general feel, subtle nuances I guess.  Perhaps it's nothing more that the pulse of the movie, the rhythm of story unfolding intermixed with humor (the lightning strikes). 

I think Kennedy and Marshall really did a great job in thinking who could best play these parts.  Taraji Henson did an amazing job as Button's mom.  Pitt was a no brainer for this flick.  To me, he seems to exude a look that's right for this era in American history. (I was reminded of Redford in _The Sting_). Blanchett was an incredibly good choice.  She just fit her role so well, especially in consideration of the part age and time had to play.  She was just perfect. 

Fincher's on fire: Zodiac and now this.  He really seems to have a knack for capturing/working with time periods.  

I think after reading the short fiction and seeing the movie I was most impressed by the introduction.  The entire scene was an incredibly genius primer for the story.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



A blind clockmaker?  His sadness over the loss of not only his son, but his sympathy/empathy for everyone else who shared this pain.  It was perfectly captured in the function of his creation which embodied his sentiment.  It has the perfect touch of magic realism that, ironically, Fitzgerald's story needed. 


 If Eric Roth dreamt this up, he's a brilliant, brilliant man. 

I thought the use of clocks throughout, simply as a reminder of the theme was perfect. This was really good filmmaking.  Clever, polished - the sets were really well done.  The special effects were amazing. They did a really good job.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes and No. I'd love to watch it on DVD, but I tend to only see the ones that REALLY jump at me in theaters. I wouldn't have even watched "7 Pounds" if it wasn't the only movie playing at the right time(I go to the movies every friday)/



I'll see it in theater for sure.

Personally though, I have to ask, you saw Twilight in theaters and don't want to see this(in theater)? 

I hope this is as good as it looks, although the movies plot is "original", you already know the ending.  Blanchett dies, ten minutes later Pitt dies (after descending into a baby). They could make Pitts character die first, but 95% chance it won't happen.


This might actually be the type of story I'd like to end with the audience "guessing" about the characters ultimate fates. I.E. The "No Country for Old Men" or "Sopranos" type ending. Where life just "continues" on, but that has almost zero chance of happening, so I guess the ending will be the only disappointing part of this movie. Even if they do in fact do it well, they will probably "ruin" the films potential by making the end predictable. In fact the end is blatantly predictable, and I'm almost certain there is no mathematical explanation possible to explain them doing anything "different".


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Spoiler tags, Knox.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2008)

Complaining that the end of a life story is predictable is kinda silly, everyone dies, so it is pretty darn easy to predict that the person whose entire life you are following will die.

I thought this was very good, although I think they could have left out the entire exposition, I didn't feel it added much and at times hurt my immersion.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2008)

Chee said:


> Spoiler tags, Knox.



I havn't even seen the film, if I predicted the end that well...I'll be reallly disappointed


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, I thought you saw it. Nah, I just read your post wrong, nevermind.

And no, you didn't predict the ending.


----------

